# morels in SE mich



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Found 7 more morels yesterday, this time in the orchard lake area. Brings the total to 32 greys for 2 days. Praying for rain though because they were already starting to dry out and my two favorite spots haven't started producing yet and I'm getting worried

going to check out a spot from two days ago and see if anymore sprouted

Happy hunting and good luck


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

went out to our spot in mid michigan last nite an old buddy was there he had been out wednesday night and got near 300 had another 150 in his satchel when we go there i left with about 50 or so and left many little guys to grow for today now that dam rain is holding me off


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

Went out yesterday and found one white after about three miles of walking. Totals this year : 50 greys and one white. Its been a really tough season in my area. Heading north this weekend to continue the search. Good huntin'


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm in the Flint area or Fenton to be more excact and they havnt been up yet. I've looked forever and from what i here from Funebonz880 there spots havnt produced any yet either. And there Honey Holes! Getting worried to as if there going to come up or not. More and More i'm thinking there not around my area. But i'll try by these apartment buildings George Town Appartments and they have alot of woods. And from what i seen from riding the bus home today there are alot of dead and dying tree's in there so that cheered me a up a bit. But as i walked outside today i had that feeling "storm" and as my luck have it, its thundering outside right now. :smile-mad :rant:  .
Well cant wait to try new territory this weekend  . I'll try to post if i find any.

Shane
Good luck all.


----------



## Huntermom (Sep 19, 2000)

Bay County, MI. Several different spots that ususally produce well, so far I have 10 total. Biggest one 5 inches tall. I'm crossing my fingers that I find more tomorrow when we go out to our usual favorite spot.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm hoping we didn't get too much rain down here today. Man it poured big time!
Maybe it will make the season last a little longer. That would be cool! 
Been a pretty weird spring so far if you ask me.


----------



## bigfly29 (Jan 9, 2005)

I found 50 whites friday. all season 75 not bad. This year is starting good for me.Good luck every one.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

i found 2 more greys in a spot that I had found 18 at already. Letting them grow a little bit and going to check the tree again on Wed.

Didn't get to check many spots this weekend
Good luck everyone


----------

